# Saint Germain vs. Snob



## daniellefc (Mar 21, 2009)

Okay so I'm putting my list together for Sugarsweet/Grand Duos and I keep wanting to buy Saint Germain. I already have Snob and I love that color but I'm wondering if they are different enough to justify having both. I saw swatches in the Sugarsweet Swatch thread and I'm just looking for another opinion. Any thoughts? 
Thanks ladies!

Oh...and Bubbles? Is anyone loving this?


----------



## moopoint (Mar 21, 2009)

I'm contemplating Bubbles too


----------



## daniellefc (Mar 21, 2009)

I sort of want it just to have it, lol. but I'm not sure that I would ever actually use it. Just looks so shiny and gorgeous.


----------



## Babylard (Mar 21, 2009)

i'd say its worth having both. st germain is much much cooler toned than snob. it would look totally different on the lips.. at least for me


----------



## moopoint (Mar 21, 2009)

Buy it, and don't look back!


----------



## candycane80 (Mar 21, 2009)

In my opinion, Saint Germain is much much closer to Melrose Mood than it is to Snob. I think Snob has a more bluish/violet undertone.


----------



## daniellefc (Mar 21, 2009)

def gotta get it now. thanks


----------



## Jade M (Mar 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *candycane80* 

 
_In my opinion, Saint Germain is much much closer to Melrose Mood than it is to Snob. I think Snob has a more bluish/violet undertone._

 
It IS Melrose Mood


----------



## candycane80 (Mar 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jade M* 

 
_It IS Melrose Mood 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Wonder why they don't just call it that then??? Weird.


----------



## LatinaRose (Mar 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jade M* 

 
_It IS Melrose Mood 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You have just sold me on it, thank you!


----------



## Taj (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm gonna get St Germain as I missed out Melrose of Heatherette.  and Bubble is too beautiful to miss !!!


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Mar 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jade M* 

 
_It IS Melrose Mood 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Really?!
*Runs to go swatch both*


----------



## MacAtFirstSight (Mar 24, 2009)

I was obsessed with saint germain and had to get it the first day it came out... but I actually like snob better. saint germain is definitely more pinker and brighter color, if you like that then its for you


----------



## Moneygirlbabe (Mar 31, 2009)

I bought like 4 Saint germain lipsticks and I have two melrose moods and they look almost identical. I also have snob and snob is completely different from mm and st germain. You should def go get Saint germain, you'll love it if you like mm.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 31, 2009)

This is funny because I went to my local counter and they actually had snob in place of st. germain. But snob isn't as pink as st.g imo.


----------



## Melanie1784 (Apr 2, 2009)

I have both and love them so much!!


----------



## sharkbytes (Apr 2, 2009)

Snob has more of a mauve-tone to it, while St. Germain is like super bright clean pink.  It's much, much closer to Melrose Mood than Snob.  So get it, lol


----------



## HustleRose (Apr 3, 2009)

i have both of them and i prefer st germain to snob. hence why i bought three of them when sugarsweet came out!


----------

